# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الأطفال الذين يعيشون مع الوالدين أكثر ذكاءً

## salihmob

ذكرت دراسة كندية أن الأطفال الذين يعيشون مع والديهم يكونون أكثر ذكاء من نظرائهم الذين يعيشون مع والد واحد.      وبيّنت الدراسة التي أجراها باحثون كنديون من معهد (هوتشكيس الدماغي بجامعة  (كالغاري) أن العيش مع الوالدين في السنوات الأولى من الحياة تؤدي إلى نمو  خلايا دماغية إضافية لدى الطفل.      غير أن الباحثين أشاروا إلى أن الفوائد تختلف بين الجنسين، موضحين أن العيش  مع والدين يساعد في الحصول على ذاكرة أفضل وفي تحسين الوظائف التعليمية  لدى الفتيان، في حين أن ذلك يساعد الفتيات في تطوير قدراتهنّ التنسيقية  والاجتماعية.      وأكّد الباحثون أن الأطفال الذين يعيشون مع والدين يحظون برعاية واستقرار  أكبرين، وهم أقل عرضة لأن يعانوا من القلق النفسي في السنوات الأولى من  حياتهم.      وأضاف أنه لهذا السبب، يزداد نمو خلايا الدماغ لدى الجنسين، موضحين أن  المادة الرمادية في الدماغ يزداد نموها لدى الفتيان، فيما يزداد نمو المادة  البيضاء لدى الفتيات.
 وقام الباحثون من المعهد بدارسة على الفئران، قسّموها  إلى مجموعتين، حيث كان للمجموعة الأولى والد واحد، وللمجموعة الثانية  والدان، ثم عمدوا بعدئذٍ إلى قياس نمو الخلايا الدماغية لدى ذريتها منذ  سنواتها الأولى وحتى سن رشدها.      ووجدوا أن الفئران التي لديها أكبر عدد من الخلايا الدماغية هي التي تربّت مع والدين، لا والد واحد.      وقال مدير المعهد، صامويل ويس، إن المجموعة الأولى من الفئران حظيت برعاية  واهتمام أكبر من والديها اللذين تناوبا على لعقها والاهتمام بها.      ولاحظ أن المجموعة الأولى كانت أقل عرضة للمعاناة النفسية خلال طفولتها،  علماً أن القلق النفسي يمكن أن يؤثّر في الطريقة التي ينمو فيها دماغها في  وقت لاحق من حياتها.      غير أن الباحثين تفاجأوا لملاحظة أن الفئران الإناث التي تربت مع والديها،  أفضل في رعاية ذريتها في المستقبل، حتى لو كانت من دون شريك.
 وقال ويس إن "عملنا يزيد التأكيد على أن الدعم في  السنوات الأولى من الحياة لديه تأثير طويل الأمد على وظائف القدرات  الدماغية لدى الراشدين".      وخلص إلى القول إنه "في عالم الفئران، تؤثّر التربية والبيئة بشكل مباشر  بإنتاج خلايا الدماغ لدى الراشدين"، مشيراً إلى أنه "من الممكن أن تؤثّر  التربية والبيئة بالشكل عينه في الثديات الأخرى، ومن بينها البشر".

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي صالح على هده المعلومات

----------

